# Seat tube shrinking?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok...I know it isn't, but I am trying to figure out why a 27.2 wont fit into my 2005 585. I had the same post in there from 2005 till about a month ago. Took it out to put in a new Enve. The new post wouldn't go in. I thought maybe the new post was sized wrong, so I grabbed a Thomson that I knew was 27.2 and it wouldn't go in either. Not really fond of the idea of sanding the inside of a seat tube, any other thoughts?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

2 obvious things to check.
1. With a skinny dowel and a towel/rag wrapped around it, using a bit of solvent like park degreaser, make sure the seat tube is void of crud which could be binding up the fit.
2. Is the seat collar off the frame and slid up on the post as you are oh so carefully wiggling it in? You sure don't want to mare up that nice new Enve post!
3. If you're using some sort of carbon grip paste, is it gobbed on too thick?
Good luck and don't force anything!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The seat tube is clean. It was a carbon post before as well, and it isn't just snug when I try to put a new post in, I would have to wrench the post down inside twisting side to side. I was worried about breaking the SLR saddle rails trying to put the aluminum post in it is so hard. That is how tight it was. I was honking on it back and forth trying to get it in about an inch in two minutes before I abandoned it. The old post is a Look Ergo4 BTW. It still fits, though it is snug going in.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Time for the calipers and do some measuring. Strange one ya got there...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

That was helpful...not!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I've had the same issue with some mountain bikes. Not that I can explain it, but in those cases I used a bit of park grease to help things slide a little better.

Then again, those were alu/alu not carbon/carbon.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

All 585's are 27.2. I don't suppose you have a flex hone tool laying around? When I was a mechanic (back in the good ol days) I used a flex hone tool to deburr seat tubes so new seat posts would not get all scratched up during initial sizing adjustments. Remember to apply fresh lubricant after you hone out the seat tube!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So I just unpacked the bike from our move to Tucson from Germany. I fretted over what to do with this situation to last month. My new neighbor happened to have a 27.0 post from an old 481SL. I put that in and it fit very easy. Too easy. I couldn't get the post snug enough to hold saddle height. In the end, I simply used 60 grit sand paper to sand down the Enve. Digital callipers show that 27.1 was the magic size. No slipping and it goes in without a ton of force. Guess sanding the part that goes in the frame won't hurt anything unless I decide to sell it.


----------

